# Old Ship Mates - Everards from Goole



## jonnyangel (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello, I'm posting this on behalf of my father who from 1965 onwards sailed out of Goole on Everard's, the Georgina V and Frederick T.

My father's name is Trever Harrison. He was also accompanied by his brother, Dave Harrison (for one trip before he returned to work in Goole Docks).

My father was a young man at the time and initislly joined as a galley lad, having first pic of the fresh pasties and chips!!! 

Although he has his memories, and a few pics of the ship's, it would be great to chat to anyone with shared memories of the era in my dad's life.


----------



## L888doc (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi jinny angel I sailed on Frederick t everard 1967 sh. I went down to rothesay dock in clydebank looking for ab job but they needed bosun.so there I was bosun at 21 . We carried cement from Thames to clydebank hence the knicname : clinker express:I remember approaching docking at clydebank I was standing by anchor I turned to second mate and said :he is not gonna clear the knuckle : the order came from skipper :drop anchor: I did and it landed on the quay. Do you realize the size and weight of these stones? Divers et al were called to recover plus repairs to our bow. A final bit of history, we were in Southampton and my fiancé was over from Toronto and came down to visit, I proposed to her then and here I am still married 46 years later. Fred t has a lot to answer for!


----------

